# Office 365 >  >  Can i use office 365 as file-server

## fishyone

Hey,

At my workplace we are looking to change our method of storing files, as it stands we have an old machine which we connect to via the LAN.

As we have expanded, other people need access to this from afar and we have looked at Office 365 Education, my understanding is that everyone gets 25gb on their own local area. How would we go about getting 100-200 GB of space on a standalone area.

E.G a virtual server which everyone can access, as an admin can I restrict who views which directories? 

My understanding is that I would need to make a user account called "Company Server" and share the folders via SkyDrive and only upgrade that account?

all suggestions are welcome..

----------

